# whats up



## cmtz429 (May 24, 2011)

35 y/o out for 1 year from training back 1 mth.  Will keep updates and post stats later


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*cmtz429* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Hacker (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

What's up!.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Hacker (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome.  We look forward to reading your stats


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

what up


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## zok37 (May 25, 2011)

Hello cmtz429, welcome to the forum


----------



## Nadar (May 26, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

Good deal. Keep pictures logs, they help the best!


----------



## jaxx34 (May 27, 2011)

welcome


----------



## smooth915 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## zccz (May 29, 2011)

whats up


----------



## mefirst (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## 'Danger (Jun 3, 2011)

......


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

what up


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

